# price to charge for salt....



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

what is the average price that is charged for salt to be spread???

I was thinking .35 a lb was a fair charge... am I too high or too low??


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

That is fair l charge a little less but we use quite a bit on some large lots we make it up in volume. But if you are using on driveways and small applications i would say you are low.
That's just my 2cents.


----------



## plowbum (Feb 14, 2010)

I would say your a bit low. For residential I usually use 1/2 a bag or less and charge anywhere from $10-$20 average, for parking lots $40 per bag.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

plowbum;1022360 said:


> For residential I usually use 1/2 a bag or less and charge $15-$20 average, for parking lots $40 per bag.


well if i did my math right you at 80 cents a lb am i wrong at 50lb bag's mind you


----------



## plowbum (Feb 14, 2010)

Id rather not go and figure out by the pound of each bag so I price per use of bag and yes 50lb bags. Example: If I use say 1/4 of the bag I will charge residential around 10-15 bucks, 1/2 bag $20 and so on.. works good for me. Hope this helps..


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Plowbum, I am not looking to start anything but do have a question for you. How many bags of saly per season do you spread on average? Do you realize that come out to 1,600 per ton. I want to move to New Jersey. I am gonna buy bulk and cut my costs in half, and retire after next season.


----------



## plowbum (Feb 14, 2010)

Rc2505;1022378 said:


> Plowbum, I am not looking to start anything but do have a question for you. How many bags of saly per season do you spread on average? Do you realize that come out to 1,600 per ton. I want to move to New Jersey. I am gonna buy bulk and cut my costs in half, and retire after next season.


The whole thing here is im not buying or selling salt by the ton, im buying bags and providing salting service, if you want to talk about bulk thats a whole other subject but im not selling bulk, I dont have the big bulk salters. What are you charging per ton?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

niko3772;1022344 said:


> what is the average price that is charged for salt to be spread???
> 
> I was thinking .35 a lb was a fair charge... am I too high or too low??


700 per ton is way too high here...that's would be $3500 per load for me...i'll keep dreaming..


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I spread both bulk as well as bags. I have a few customers that want bagged salt simply because they want to know exactly how much salt I put down. I pull on to the lot with an empty spreader, and I leave the lot with an empty spreader, then I leave the bags in a stainless steel box by the back door. No guess work what so ever, and I charge them $18.00 per bag. My cost per bag is $4.50 and I have to handle each bag 3 times. Once off the truck with a fork lift, and put it in the shop, once in the back of the truck, and once in the spreader. So per pound I am charging .36 cents. Now when it comes to bulk, I get between $250.00 to $300.00 depending on the customer. My cost on bulk salt is $79.00 per ton delivered. I guess my point is I am less than half what your getting, and people tell me I am high priced on my salt. I figure my time in handling each bag 3 times, plus my equipment to spread it comes out to about .18 cents per pound, and my cost on the salt comes out to .11 cents per pound which give me a profit margin of .07 cents per pound spread. I can't spread it for any less and still make a profit. Hence the reason if your getting .80 cents per pound, I want to move to New Jersey and still be able to spread the 10 to 12 skids of bagged salt, plus the 40 to 50 tons of bulk I use every year, and make the big bucks.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

plowbum;1022659 said:


> The whole thing here is im not buying or selling salt by the ton, im buying bags and providing salting service, if you want to talk about bulk thats a whole other subject but im not selling bulk, I dont have the big bulk salters. What are you charging per ton?


 why is the price to the client for bulk different from bagged?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

12$ per bag…




































.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Jay brown;1023049 said:


> why is the price to the client for bulk different from bagged?


Because on average bagged costs at minimum double what bulk costs--up to three times as much in small quantities.

$4/bag = $160/ton 
$5/bag = $200/ton
$6/bag = $240/ton

bulk, $75-95/ton delivered maybe?

Just for comparison's sake.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

We dont get a dime over 180 a ton put down on lots. I dont know what property manager would be those prices for baged salt..... 50 bucks a bag put down. That is a get rich quick scam you have going on


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

For straight Morton rock salt I charge $.30/lb if I spread without plowing, $.23/lb if I spread after plowing, the majority of my salting is straight rock salt. When the weather dictates I charge $.40/lb for Morton pro-grade with CC in it, $.33/lb when I spread after plowing. I got a little *****ing and moaning over it but that was just in December when we got a lot of snow. I had the customer get quotes from other "professionals" and that was the end of the whining. I'd love to switch to bulk, but right now I'm just not equipped at the moment. I went through about ten pallets this season.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm not understanding why a client would pick a "bagged" contractor at $700/ton when they can hire a "bulk" contractor at 1/3 that price?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Jay brown;1024206 said:


> i'm not understanding why a client would pick a "bagged" contractor at $700/ton when they can hire a "bulk" contractor at 1/3 that price?


The "bulk" contractor might not be honest and "pad" the salting invoices. Where as with the "bagged" contractor you know exactly how much salt is put down and what your bill is going to be.... I can't see this type of setting in a large plaza but in a smaller area I can see it working both for the contractor and the client


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Mick you are correct. Most smaller business around here any how prefer contractors to aply bagged salt. I always leave the bags on-site, so there is never any question. To give an example I have a customer that was charged $15,000.00 dollars 4 years ago for salt alone. This was done by a reputable contractor. After that season, I bid the job and have had it since. For the past 3 years the highest year for salt so far has been just a tad over 1,300.00 dollars. I told the day I signed the contract that I would have to have salted about 2 semi loads worth of salt to even come close to that number. That would equate to covering the entire lot with close to 3 inches of salt. They told me they still had ice several times after they were charged for salting.The sad part is this contractor used only bulk salt so his costs were half of what I pay for bagged.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

It baffles me to see contractors padding for salt. Set a price, and apply correctly. What's the problem, again?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

a good experienced bulk salt contractor knows how much he is putting down....if anyone is padding it's the bagged guys at $700-1600 per ton.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jay, I agree. However, handeling bagged salt the 3 times it takes to apply, as well as having trash to get rid of, I think it is way more of a pain in the a$$ to deal with. When the customer request it, then I guess they are the ones paying for it, so I don't mind charging them for it. I would much rather apply bulk, and forget about it, but I don't control the market, so as the old saying goes "it is what it is". One thing I will say is although bagged salt is charged out at alot more money than bulk, I don't pad, I gave a break down above, and thats as cheap as I can do it. If someone come in and can do it cheaper, I will lose a ton of accounts.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

I guess it depends on the lot size but once you are doing large lots, bulk salt is your only cost effective option. We estimate $175 a yard installed and base the amount needed on the size of the lot. 

Its not an exact science as salt application rates vary with the type of precipitation and the temperature.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Mick76;1024211 said:


> The "bulk" contractor might not be honest and "pad" the salting invoices. Where as with the "bagged" contractor you know exactly how much salt is put down and what your bill is going to be.... I can't see this type of setting in a large plaza but in a smaller area I can see it working both for the contractor and the client


What keeps the bag guy honest ? He could just "save" bags from other sites he does not turn them in at. Or not empty the hopper, and leave the bags. Just sayin . . . 
I charge per application for large and small sites, no worrys about who is putting down what. The lots black and wet, everyones happy.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I think what it ultimately boils down to is this: Like any bulk commodity, if you cannot precisely measure it then you must estimate. You must also be aware that you will "win some" and you will also "lose some". As long as it evens out and provides for a decent bottom line (within goals), then don't sweat the details. It's easier to get caught up in that with bags, because they are known quantities--but as T-Man said "black & wet, everyone's happy"--that is what should matter most. Happy customers that may have gotten a little more salt that they paid for are far better to have that customers who got precisely the amount of salt they requested, but it wasn't enough and now they are pissed off because the lot is not "done" (regardless of actual fault, is "ours" LOL)

This is precisely why we quote full service only. "This" is what it costs, and we do what we feel is necessary to provide the level of service our clients expect and pay for. The results and subsequent satisfaction trump the minor financial details. (NOTE: This assumes you are quoting properly, lowballers can easily lose their a$$ doing it this way)

HTH


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

Jay you sure do have a lot of animosity towards the "baggers". All of my accounts are small, the largest is just under half an acre. I itemize every invoice and salt according to conditions, probably the same as most everyone else. My accounts are black and wet, and considering most of them are commercial or apartments that is an absolute necessity. Bagging costs more, this I'm quite certain is the way it HAS ALWAYS BEEN. Why would a customer choose bagged salt over bulk? Obviously because the price is either lower or similar. Now you tell me how someone running bulk salt can salt the same area and charge the same price or more, you're pointing fingers the wrong direction.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i don't care if you want to handle all thoes bags that's up to you. i just think someone was trying to blow a little too much smoke claiming to make $1600 per ton on parking lots with bags all because it's harder work.....i can tell you that around here you would have ZERO commercial business at that rate...jay


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm going to start using a hand shovel on all parking lots and charge $10,000 for 1/2 an acre because it's harder work than with a snow plow. how many jobs will i get?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

You're missing the point I was trying to make, we wouldn't be able to secure customers if our pricing wasn't competitive. The real question is why would a bulk operator offer a similar price to mine? I'm guessing because most of my lots are small, and there is going to be a minimum charge just to make it worth while to come out and do it. I might charge $600 a ton, but that ton is covering a dozen or so sites because they are mostly pretty small. However the math works out the customers have to be satisfied or they won't stick around.


----------



## BIG"J" (Feb 18, 2010)

I can take a ton of bulk salt and spread it on a dozen of lot and still be cheaper than bagged. 50# of bagged is the same as 50# of bulk. It's just a matter of how many times i want to turn the switch on and off without getting out of the truck to reload the spreader at eack site.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Mick76;1024211 said:


> The "bulk" contractor might not be honest and "pad" the salting invoices. Where as with the "bagged" contractor you know exactly how much salt is put down and what your bill is going to be.... I can't see this type of setting in a large plaza but in a smaller area I can see it working both for the contractor and the client


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

don't get your panties all wadded up. $1600 a ton, sure its def possible and I'm sure there are plenty doing it. But remember its all about quantity. If your salting large parking lots with multiple tons obviously your not gonna get anywhere close to that. But if you have accounts that you can get away with using only a couple of bags and are billing them $40 bucks a bag you certainly could gross $1600. The bottom line is quantity. People will always be willing to pay a higher price for smaller quantities. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

if a business around here seen you empty 2 wal mart bags of rock salt into your tailgate spreader and threw it out and charged them $80 they would tell you to hit the road and spread it themselves by hand. just from my experiences...


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

We use bagged, but our situation is a little different than some of you others. In my opinion, if you are doing multiple acre sites and are using bagged, then your not doing something right. we use bagged because we have 1 lot that is about 1/2 acre, and one that is about 1/4 acre, the rest of our accounts are smaller lots, or 50 residential drives and walks. Using bagged for us is easier, and we only go through a pallet, or slightly less per season. We are mainly using a walk behind spreader for the amount of sidewalks we do, then just do 1 or 2 passes on the drive. the spreader holds 1 50lb bag. we spread it, and charge around $15-$18/bag. We know about how much we will need, so before we head out, we load up a bunch in the back of the truck and go.


----------

